# Kitty playground



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

A cat's play room

The text is in romanian, but check out the pictures (pages 1 to 9)


Here's a translation:

The German design company Goldtatze (translates as „Golden paw”) is specialized in transforming regular rooms in true suspended playgrounds for cats. They add wooden bridges, hammocks and scratching poles, as well as small hideouts for felines, so each room turns into a genuine playground for playful cats.. Not only the cats enjoy these ingenious ideas, but also their owners, who have more space for their own furniture. Additionally, each room lends the playful atmosphere, happy and worry free of a summer camp for children.


----------

